# Edu



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

First saw a picture for Electricians for a Democratic Union in a dispatcher's office in Iowa. His BA later made him take it down. IMO we have multiple levels of "bosses" (IO president, regional IVP, sometimes BA) not looking out for our interests. With the delegate voting system, the odds stay stacked against us. I think we need to get involved, run for office and try to change things. One man, one vote would be a good start. Again, all IMO. What do you brothers think?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Chops146 said:


> First saw a picture for Electricians for a Democratic Union in a dispatcher's office in Iowa. His BA later made him take it down. IMO we have multiple levels of "bosses" (IO president, regional IVP, sometimes BA) not looking out for our interests. With the delegate voting system, the odds stay stacked against us. I think we need to get involved, run for office and try to change things. One man, one vote would be a good start. Again, all IMO. What do you brothers think?



Well brother, I think the whole unspoken " no haoles " thing should have been investigated by the Feds , and the co-conspirators thrown off the cliff at Honakaa, that's what I think



45 yrs outside the union....


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

macmikeman said:


> Well brother, I think the whole unspoken " no haoles " thing should have been investigated by the Feds , and the co-conspirators thrown off the cliff at Honakaa, that's what I think
> 
> 
> 
> 45 yrs outside the union....


Gonna have to claim ignorance on both no halos and honokaa. Please enlighten. Thread was aimed at my union brothers, but interested in what you have to say brother.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Chops146 said:


> Gonna have to claim ignorance on both no halos and honokaa. Please enlighten. Thread was aimed at my union brothers, but interested in what you have to say brother.


I'll just pass. I said too much about it already. It's supposed to be a secret.......


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

Now I'm very interested. D--k. ;P


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Honaka'a is a king's solution. Probably against IBEW rules at this time.

Heritage Americans are an unprotected class, such are the times.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

telsa said:


> Honaka'a is a king's solution. Probably against IBEW rules at this time.
> 
> Heritage Americans are an unprotected class, such are the times.



I was referring to the sixties and seventies. There is zero problems that way now. I'm an old horse ready for pasture , it's not my beef any longer.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I think politics is ruining this country. I think the democratic party should be abolished. I think obama is still a fraud. I think Pelosi is batsiht crazy, and needs professional help. I think the USDOJ, and FBI are RICO's. I could go on but.........

I think I need more coffee.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I only have ONE brother he is 2 years older than me.


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

https://youtu.be/PPNcF0if2E8


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

Unionpride277 said:


> https://youtu.be/PPNcF0if2E8


One of the bonuses of joining a good local is that it goes way beyond work . My brothers and sisters are like my extended family.


----------

